# Saturday Night Whatsit



## 480sparky (Feb 4, 2012)

In my never-ending quest to stump Ron:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## paigew (Feb 5, 2012)

tinsel?


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 5, 2012)

2 strands of multi-colored hair.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2012)

DVD/CD from the side


----------



## LungFish (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^That was my first thought but then I tried it and I didn't get the colours.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like the edge of something steel that has been overheated grinding.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

I gotta hand it to ya, Ron.... you're damn close!  But........ no cigar.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm with Ron, that sure looks like annealed metal of some description. I'm at a loss though ... Grasping at straws I'm going to say some kind of filament ...


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

Razor blade edge?


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

*moving to macro gallery*


----------



## Archer (Feb 5, 2012)

I wondered where the whatsits went.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like Overread is rearranging the furniture.


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 5, 2012)

Scissors?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 5, 2012)

thinkricky said:


> Scissors?


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 6, 2012)

I knew it. That's 2 for me!

What gave it away was the gap between the 2 blades.


----------

